# Para que sirve un diodo en el solenoide de un golf cart?



## alex1381 (Ene 5, 2014)

Que pasa si no tiene o si se pone al revez? ...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2014)

Eso es el diodo volante, supongo, se come los picos de tensión que devuelve la bobina.
Si no está en breve se rompe el transistor
Si está al revez no se que es lo que pasaría pero si lo pones al revés lo que pasa es que no funciona nada; toda la corriente pasa por el diodo y probablemente el solenoide no tendrá suficinete tensión para ir y probablemente el transistor se rompa por sobrecorriente.

De cualquier modo pon un esquema que a lo mejor no es eso lo que estoy pensando.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 5, 2014)

Scooter creo que estas en lo cierto, deberá cumplir la misma función en el solenoide asi como sucede en la bobina de un relé cuando es alimentado a través de un transistor, ambos son bobinas al final y alimentadas con DC.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 7, 2014)

Hola,Se coloca el diodo en paralelo con la bobina ,para que la contra fem,provocada en el momento de la desconexion ,no destruya al transistor o elemento de control utilizado.


Saludos.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Ene 13, 2014)

Para bobinas solenoides...

Lo que dice elgriego tiene razon...

Es para evitar que la auto inducion de la bobina especialmente la corriente de retroceso que es parcialmente alta destruya el transistor...

Para bobinas ruptoras o ruptores ayuda de apagachispas y ayuda en lo anteriormente mencionado...


----------



## selenita (Ene 13, 2014)

Una pequeña aclaracion : El diodo se pone en anti-paralelo.
Toda fuerza se opene a quien la origina
Si alimentamos una bobina y produce un campo magnetico, cuando dejamos de alimentarla el campo magnetico se convierte en corriente pero de sentido inverso.
Vamos, como dicen los compañeros, para proteger.


----------



## thors (Ene 29, 2014)

*
*

tiene 2 nombres para esa aplicacion  freeewheeling o snubber 
 para que busquen 

saludos


----------

